# Artest on Fox 59



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest will be on Fox 59 news to get "the record straight".

News starts at 10, but I don't know when Artest will be on.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Artest will be on Fox 59 news to get "the record straight".
> 
> News starts at 10, but I don't know when Artest will be on.


Too late for that. He can try to retract what he said, but he can't wipe our memories clean. He's out.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Artest will be on Fox 59 news to get *"the record straight"*.
> 
> News starts at 10, but I don't know when Artest will be on.


thats an oxymoron for Ron :biggrin:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

For those of us who can't watch, please post asap when it airs with details. I am interested to see what he says!


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I will be watching... I have cooled down a lot since this morning... I was raging! :biggrin:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> I will be watching... I have cooled down a lot since this morning... I was raging! :biggrin:



Me too, I'm sure he'll try to play it down as nothing, but I'll always remember what he said.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

I was a huge Artest fan. He's a great player (not the best contrary to what he believes) and he was acting so cool this year. It still doesn't erase the fact that he is quite possibly the dumbest person to ever step foot on Earth. He would be so much better off if he didn't talk. Does he honestly think the Pacers are going to trade him where he wants to go?! Like the Pacers OWE HIM?!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Me too, I'm sure he'll try to play it down as nothing, but I'll always remember what he said.


you must try and forgive him, after all, it is RON ARTEST lol :wink:. If you could forgive him for instigating a BRAWL, im sure you could easily get past this fiasco. Some players are just plain crazy, and than there are players like Ron.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

The title of the interview is... Artest wants out... this may not be good...

Then again... the media trys to get you on the edge of your seat as best they can...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> The title of the interview is... Artest wants out... this may not be good...


Probably not. Is it on yet?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> The title of the interview is... Artest wants out... this may not be good...


ok nevermind, ron isnt crazy, he's an idiot. i thought he was going to retract what he said, which would be the correct thing to do, even if he had no intentions of staying with the team long term. He is destroying his value with every word he speaks!


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Probably not. Is it on yet?


The news is... he's not yet... right now actually hold on please... 

no dang media... still making us wait... they are just talking now about him


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

He'll be on by the bottom of the hour.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

They said the interview would be on at the end of the hour... they are talking to fans right now... some fans are pissed... no big surprise... some are hoping he will stay... I am leaning towards the later right now...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll be back on in a min... heading to my GFs house... Larry... keep 'em covered if I am not back in time...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Why couldn't this idiot be a mute......





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Terrell Owens: NBA Edition. lol. He should really just be suspended for a while, to get his **** together, its getting ridiculous.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Ron still isn't on... I wonder what Fox would say if he didn't show up.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Ron still isn't on... I wonder what Fox would say if he didn't show up.



Does it end at 10:30?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

He's "on his way" to the studios. He might be on after the commercial.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

This just in: Ron Artest is retiring and will travel to Jamaica this week with Ricky Williams to go live in seclusion for the year...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Does it end at 10:30?


10:35, but Fox Sports Sunday is on after.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

They just announced that he'll be on Sports Sunday, in a few minutes.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> They just announced that he'll be on Sports Sunday, in a few minutes.


Alright man, keep me posted if you can.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok... I am back and watching too... commercial break now... I think he'll be on after...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope... still longer... this is getting annoying... I hate trying to watch something important on the news... they delay as much as possible...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Still not on...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> Nope... still longer... this is getting annoying... I hate trying to watch something important on the news... they delay as much as possible...



Damnit, and im growing impatient constantly hitting refresh!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

wut about now? lol


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Ron may not make it... they are preparing to interview some old white dude... there is only 15 minutes left... I hope Ron makes it...


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

THAT CHEAP *******!! He's too much of a ***** to show up and face the press. Artest, you son of a *****.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jones2011 said:


> THAT CHEAP *******!! He's too much of a ***** to show up and face the press. Artest, you son of a *****.


pretty much


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

He better be on after this break...


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

That mother****er isn't coming.....wow. ROT IN HELL RON


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

After the break, they're going to talk about IU basketball... 

They haven't even mentioned the interview in a while.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> He better be on after this break...


They said they were talking IU basketball after the break.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

They just said he is finally arriving


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

He's finally there!!! They'll be interviewing him in a minute.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

They ARE talking about IU, but they said Ron was checking into the building or something.... Mother ****er.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> They just said he is finally arriving


Fashionably late...

what a moron.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Another break. He'll be on next.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

THERE HE IS!! If you live in Indy, and you go in and punch him in the face, I'll give you an empty check to my bank account.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

They played that well, making all of you watch their show, and putting him at the end.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

He's on...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> He's on...



Saying...


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

You arrogant *****.

"Wouldn't have come in if it wasn't for Bob {name}'s Column"

He really wants to leave. It wasn't us overreacting. YOU SON OF A *****.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

He says it would be best for him to move on...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

lol, bad idea, trying to stay here...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

It would be better for him to maximize his potential... elsewhere


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I'll appreciate it if I can go elsewhere... 

"The microscope is still over my head here"


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> It would be better for him to maximize his potential... elsewhere


Yeah, we SURE were overreacting earlier today, huh jermaine7fan? 

Where you at Pacers Fan??


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm gonna come back as a Pacer... but I am hoping I can be traded as soon as possible


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Ron strikes again! :rofl:


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I was disturbed by Bob Kravitz's articles


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> I'm gonna come back as a Pacer... but I am hoping I can be traded as soon as possible


He BETTER NOT EVER be in a Pacers uniform again. Get this bum out of my face.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I still feel like my past is still behind me... still flying above my head


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

He is f'n promoting his tru warrior right now


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Can this be fixed... can things work out?

No, it can't be fixed... 

He's gone!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

If the Colts weren't incredible right now, I would be pretty pissed.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I love the fans...

We are gonna hate you


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> He is f'n promoting his tru warrior right now



He would be. What a clown. I can't believe all the grief I took around Boston last year for supporting him.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

He's done with the interview... signing off with...

Colts baby!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Yeah, we SURE were overreacting earlier today, huh jermaine7fan?
> 
> Where you at Pacers Fan??


He goes to bed early.

This is sad, but I'm not going to get mad at Artest. I just don't see the point in it. Yeah, he ****ed up the Pacers, but he said it's time to move on. It's time for the Pacers to move on. Let's trade Artest and move on. If we get rid of him, we won't have to talk about the brawl as much, right?

One funny quote: "Kravitz and all his non-sense."

Apparently, he's going to buy out all of his Pacers jerseys that were sold, also, he has no chance of being happy in Indiana.

Goodbye Ron, have a good future.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I still have faith in our team, we do fine without him. We'll get something decent in return, and we won't have to worry about his **** anymore.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I will from now on turn off the TV if he is on...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> I will from now on turn off the TV if he is on...


Sad, I bought two of his jerseys. Time to burn those and buy a Saras one!!!


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Sad, I bought two of his jerseys. Time to burn those and buy a Saras one!!!


Hey hey hey, don't burn them! Mail them to me, I have a use for them


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Sad, I bought two of his jerseys. Time to burn those and buy a Saras one!!!



I think the better solution would be to sell the Artests to buy the Sarunas, and then burn the Sarunas.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Jones2011 said:


> Hey hey hey, don't burn them! Mail them to me, I have a use for them


Toilet paper?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I think the better solution would be to sell the Artests to buy the Sarunas, and then burn the Sarunas.



Never, Saras is now officially my second favorite Pacer.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I think the better solution would be to sell the Artests to buy the Sarunas, and then burn the Sarunas.


The Saras supporters won't like that, but I actually thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

This guy just strikes a nerve in me over and over again. I supported him thru tick and thin, he was our man, we believed in him, we had him to be 1 of 2 main peices of a championship team, and be bails out on us? WTF!! I hate this guy. I honestly hope he doesn't play as a pacer ever again. We should suspend him for same reasons why Eagles suspended TO... without pay too. The guy has no pay loyoly. 

To rot in another city you bum.

And for the record, Sarunas is starting to become my favorite player. Some people may hate him, but who cares, bottom line is what he does on the court. Thank god we got Sarunas this season....

And when does Larry Bird return from Europe? He needs to be here to fix this mess asap.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Also, how long til he gets an interview with ESPN?

I bet it sometime's this week or next Sunday's conversation of the week. You know this tool will want to be on national tv and grab all the national spotlight on his own....


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

wut happened to the "i owe indy a championship artest?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

KobeBryant08 said:


> wut happened to the "i owe indy a championship artest?



It's the same Artest that is a complete headjob.


----------



## Animism (Jul 22, 2005)

You know...I told myself i wouldnt post while drunk anymore (yeah good luck with that...)..but i have to comment here..
First off..i think this whole thread is hilarious..every couple of seconds someone is posting about how artest is getting closer to the building and all...just hilarious.
But on the topic..i am just sick of these athletes...it seems to be theres more and more of these drama queens in sports (see moss, to, artest ect)..and its just getting annoying.
If i want to see a male soap opera, ill watch that wrestling crap. I just want to see some damn sports, and players who are gifted play said sports. Not all this crap about how they are going to pretend they can rap, how they want a new team, how everyone around them is holding them down...its just friggin annoying....
and artest is topping the list of annoyance right now

*im not about to even reread this...so sorry drunken posts are never good..just smile and nod


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

an outsider here, so I dont know much about the situation

has bird/walsh said they are looking to grant his request? Just because he wants to be traded doesnt mean he has to be and he could play at his great level even if he wants to be somewhere else (ala Manny Ramirez on the BoSox). 

i would think Indy is going after a title, and an unhappy but producing Ron Artest is more effective than anything you could probably get in a deal, unless an unbeleivable deal comes to the table.


----------



## abe froemen (Dec 5, 2005)

ronnie the head case yeah if he does not get traded look for him to blow up at any given time. MR i owe the pacers a championship is quiting on his team even though they did not quit on him. How many plays do you think good ole rick is gonna run ronnies way after he says i dont like him i mean hes a good coach bla bla bla yeah youll be sitting by bennder on the bench hows that for maximizeing your talent what a f***in idiot . enjoy trying to find a deal where you dont get totally screwed over granted the pacers could try to screw over ainge but yeah wow glad i am a pistons fan!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Mark Montieth was just on sports center and he was also very disappointed. He said that Artest has lost alot of respect in the lockerroom and players don't view him as a Pacer anymore. He said that he has shocked his teammates and even if he will stay, things will never be the same in the locker room. 

He didn't say if he would or wouldn't get traded, but said he wouldn't doubt he Artest has played his last game as a Pacer.

Something tells me this story is about to blow up this week?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

abe froemen said:


> ronnie the head case yeah if he does not get traded look for him to blow up at any given time. MR i owe the pacers a championship is quiting on his team even though they did not quit on him. How many plays do you think good ole rick is gonna run ronnies way after he says i dont like him i mean hes a good coach bla bla bla yeah youll be sitting by bennder on the bench hows that for maximizeing your talent what a f***in idiot . enjoy trying to find a deal where you dont get totally screwed over granted the pacers could try to screw over ainge but yeah wow glad i am a pistons fan!


you make no sense.
all i got out of that was "wow glad i am a pistons fan"


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> an outsider here, so I dont know much about the situation
> 
> has bird/walsh said they are looking to grant his request? Just because he wants to be traded doesnt mean he has to be and he could play at his great level even if he wants to be somewhere else (ala Manny Ramirez on the BoSox).


There's been rumours of Bird talking to the Kings for a Artest for Peja deal. Although, it came from Barkley and noone else, and its doubtful it's true because Bird is currently in Europe scouting.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

F.U. Ronald.......u P.O.S.............




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Would Pacer fans be OK with Odom for Artest? I'd do it, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

EHL said:


> Would Pacer fans be OK with Odom for Artest? I'd do it, but maybe that's just me.



Yeah I'll take it......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I feel bad for your team and all the Pacers fans. I think (though I have very limited knowledge) that the Pacers management has treated him well after that whole fiasco last year. I thought he would at least prove everyone wrong this year by playing the best basketball of his life. Its sad because he is a very talented player. However, talent is very different from character and personality. Hence, I am not quite surprised that he did this to your team. 

Wanting a trade is somehow a common occurence in the NBA, but the main difference here is how the player goes about it. He could have talked to management and he may have opted to keep this out of the media so everything would be "behind the scenes." However, he had declared it publicly, much to the dismay of a lot of people and fans. 

If there is one word to describe him right now, I would say he is an ingrate who has totally lost whatever respect he had left after what happened last year.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Where you at Pacers Fan??


Asleep. I usually go to bed by 10:30 so I can get up in the morning. Anyway, I didn't get a chance to see the show, so I can't really comment on it. I still think he's joking, but even if he is serious, he'll get over it.



> We should suspend him for same reasons why Eagles suspended TO... without pay too.


I don't really follow football, but what's the sense in suspending someone for saying they'd rather play on another team and don't like the coach? It isn't like he came out and said:

"**** Rick Carlisle. I hate the guy. I can't stand him. He's such a terrible coach."

or 

"**** the Pacers. They're not going to do anything this year, so why should I even bother playing for them. Trade me, *****es."


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm really too discouraged by this to even post about it right now.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fox 59: "I guess the question is Ron with what we're hearing here, with what we read in the paper, can this be fixed? can you be happy playing for the Pacers?"......

Artest: NO, NO, not at all....





That says it all right there.....
whata bum this guy turned out to be, man I really hope this idiot is gone ASAP, the sooner the better...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Fox 59: "I guess the question is Ron with what we're hearing here, with what we read in the paper, can this be fixed? can you be happy playing for the Pacers?"......
> 
> Artest: NO, NO, not at all....
> That says it all right there.....
> ...


Why do you guys pay any attention to him??

the guy is certifiably nuts,always has been and always will be....Hes doing you guys a huge favor,so trade the psycho while he has trade value....

If you pick up Odom,Marbury or Pierce you what you may lose in talent you will make up in mental stability and chemistry.....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> I don't really follow football, but what's the sense in suspending someone for saying they'd rather play on another team and don't like the coach? It isn't like he came out and said:
> 
> "**** Rick Carlisle. I hate the guy. I can't stand him. He's such a terrible coach."
> 
> ...


No, but you gotta think team chemesty is off and then since he doesn't wanna be here and when he has an off night, what makes one think he won't just "lay down and quit"? 

Owens simply said if they had Farve as QB they would have won much more games, and he got suspended 4 games... he didn't say eff the eagles and mcnabb is a peice of ****... right?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

truth said:


> Why do you guys pay any attention to him??


Because he's an all-star player, one of the best on our team and a fan favorite.....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Look at espn.com's NBA section....

headline: "I Cause A Lot Of Problems"

Talks about where Artest wants to go, mentions NYC. There's 2 articles, both need membership, one of them is about how O'Neal wants him traded and another is about who we can get for him... any is a espn.com member?


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

I swear, if we don't get something good out of this trade, I'ma be pissed. We'll have lost a great player, though a douche bag, and we'll have no chance.

What has this come to, people?!?!?!


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Asleep. I usually go to bed by 10:30 so I can get up in the morning. Anyway, I didn't get a chance to see the show, so I can't really comment on it. I still think he's joking, but even if he is serious, he'll get over it.


He's gone buddy...


----------

